# Suche Hersteller von Absolutwertgebern mit Profibus-Schnittstelle



## Maxl (22 März 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich suche Hersteller von Absolutwert-Drehgebern mit Profibus-Schnittstelle.
Bisher haben wir solche Geber von Stegmann eingesetzt (das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren), jedoch ist auf der Homepage nichts mehr zu finden.
Ideal wäre ein Geber mit 4096 Spuren / 16384 Inkrementen oder mehr.
Kennt jemand Hersteller in Deutschland oder Österreich, die sowas anbieten!

Danke

mfg
Max


----------



## Uwe Schröder (22 März 2006)

*Vorschläge*

Hallo!

Da fallen mir einige Geberhersteller ein die Profibus DP
anbieten:

T&R Electronic
MTS
Hengstler
Hohner
Balluff

Und dann vertreiben noch einige
Firmen unter Ihrem label.

Einfach mal etwas goggeln und dann richtig
beraten lassen vor dem kauf.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Oberchefe (22 März 2006)

Stegmann (Sick) bietet den ATM60 (Multiturn) mit Profibus an:
http://www.sick.com/home/factory/catalogues/industrial/encoder/absolutemultiturn/atm60atm90/de


----------



## Oberchefe (22 März 2006)

Pepperl & Fuchs hat auch einen Singleturn:
http://www.pepperl-fuchs.com/selector/gui/show_product_detail.kly?selected_prod_id=7947&lang=GER


----------



## Question_mark (22 März 2006)

Hallo,

http://www.twk.de/

die Produkte sind sehr gut und die haben jahrzehntelange Erfahrung.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Maxl (23 März 2006)

Danke erst mal!

Die Produkte von Hengstler und Sick-Stegmann sehen sehr gut aus.
Im Moment sieht es aber so aus, dass ein fertiges Positioniersystem zum Einsatz kommt.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesem:
http://www.sick-stegmann.de/sickstegmann_de/produkte/formatverstell/de.html
Wenn ja, wie sind die Eindrücke?


mfg
Max


----------

